# GoBank debit card maxed out



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

My GoBank debit card is maxed out so I owe $100. Usually I replenish it from rideshare earnings and Uber on. Haven't taken a ride in 1 month though. What happens if I never drive again or never replenish the card? I'm sure GoBank will come after me at some point. So far, nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I very much doubt they’ll go after you for $100 but as soon as money is in there it’ll go to that balance ASAP.

also they may report you to chexsystem which may affect your ability to bank in the future with other institutions.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I very much doubt they'll go after you for $100 but as soon as money is in there it'll go to that balance ASAP.
> 
> also they may report you to chexsystem which may affect your ability to bank in the future with other institutions.


There doesn't seem to be a time limit for paying the card back. I expected 30 days but haven't heard anything. It can't be unlimited. Do you know?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> There doesn't seem to be a time limit for paying the card back. I expected 30 days but haven't heard anything. It can't be unlimited. Do you know?


It is too expensive to go after $100, at the end of the day they're a bank (the debit card) and they will just write it off eventually if money isn't deposited...

and they may report you to chexsystem but no, they're not going to take you to court to get the $100 legally (I'm almost certain)


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It is too expensive to go after $100, at the end of the day they're a bank (the debit card) and they will just write it off eventually if money isn't deposited...
> 
> and they may report you to chexsystem but no, they're not going to take you to court to get the $100 legally (I'm almost certain)


I'm not worried about legal action. I'm sure they won't bother with that. A little worried about credit report. I'm sure they will do that.

What I'm wondering is how long do they give us this $100 loan?

Also, deposits can only be made from my Uber account. What if my Uber account is never used again or deactivated? I can't see a way to make deposits from my checking account.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> I'm not worried about legal action. I'm sure they won't bother with that. A little worried about credit report. I'm sure they will do that.
> 
> What I'm wondering is how long do they give us this $100 loan?
> 
> Also, deposits can only be made from my Uber account. What if my Uber account is never used again or deactivated? I can't see a way to make deposits from my checking account.


You're smart, it technically is a loan, esp when they tackle on some $25-34 NSF fee.

they're going to write it off, report you to the system maybe, and that's it.

no, they can't take any money if you do not do uber anymore..

I mention legal action because that is the only way to get the $$ from you. It is court, judgment and then garnish and at that point they can take money from your checking account another bank.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I very much doubt they'll go after you for $100 but as soon as money is in there it'll go to that balance ASAP.
> 
> also they may report you to chexsystem which may affect your ability to bank in the future with other institutions.


They will sell the bad debt to a collection agency for 10 cents on the dollar.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> They will sell the bad debt to a collection agency for 10 cents on the dollar.


Maybe in Canada but not in the US.

credit card is different from debit debts here.

if it's a checking account it gets written off and chexsystem, not the credit bureaus.

And for $100? They don't care.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You're smart, it technically is a loan, esp when they tackle on some $25-34 NSF fee.
> 
> they're going to write it off, report you to the system maybe, and that's it.
> 
> ...





ANT 7 said:


> They will sell the bad debt to a collection agency for 10 cents on the dollar.


They have not even notified me that a payment is due. There's apparently no due date to cover this $100 grace buffer on the debit card.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I don't know the consumer laws in your state. That is what will govern their actions in regards to consumer notifications.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> They will sell the bad debt to a collection agency for 10 cents on the dollar.


Exactly, and these 3rd-party debt collection agencies have created a cottage industry that understands how to work the legal "system" to tack on additional charges, legal fees, accrued interest, penalties, etc etc.... you'll be haunted the rest of your life by these actions.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

&#129318;&#127995;‍♀

they don't usually do this for banking balances esp that low.

Are you guys speaking from personal experience or mistakening it for credit card debt, which is sold?

banking debts are rarely sold, unless it's an enormous amount and even so

it's on your credit report and to get money it has to be done via court/to legally take it from your paycheck and/or other bank accounts.



ANT 7 said:


> *I don't know the consumer laws* in your state. That is what will govern their actions in regards to consumer notifications.


Right, and I'm saying ^


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I was a banker. We sold them in bulk once a year.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> I was a banker. We sold them in bulk once a year.


Yes, but it's in Canada. And I was going to correct what you stated about mortgages because in the US it's different but then I realize y'all talking about Canada and not the US... so please try to recognize the same.

ps I was a teller, personal banker, relationship banker, business banker and if I wanted to, I could be a senior premier banker.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> I was a banker. We sold them in bulk once a year.


And for bad checks
Jail time.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Nope, rarely up here, unless they were for a large amount or a series of NSF cheques that combined equal large amounts. Then it becomes fraud under/over $XXXX...........the last time I wrote a cheque was in 2010 for the down payment when we bought our condo. 99.99 of stores here do not take cheques anymore either.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Yes, but it's in Canada. And I was going to correct what you stated about mortgages because in the US it's different but then I realize y'all talking about Canada and not the US... so please try to recognize the same.
> 
> ps I was a teller, personal banker, relationship banker, business banker and if I wanted to, I could be a senior premier banker.
> 
> I know enough about this space and investments to probably do circles around you.


I realise people here post from different countries.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> Nope, rarely up here, unless they were for a large amount or a series of NSF cheques that combined equal large amounts. Then it becomes fraud under/over $XXXX...........the last time I wrote a cheque was in 2010 for the down payment when we bought our condo. 99.99 of stores here do not take cheques anymore either.
> 
> 
> I realise people here post from different countries.


yes, and different countries have different policies/ways of dealing with things.

so here, if people (as OP) have a negative balance on their debit/banking account, it most likely is going to stay negative, esp at that small amount, of $100, racking up fees and closes at a rather large negative then...it is NOT sold to collection agencies and most likely it's reported (though its not a high %) to chexsystem which will hinder their chances of opening another checking account...it is why we have these checking accounts that are equivalent to the secured cc...except no one has to start with those checking accounts..it's specifically for people who had negative, unpaid balances with other banking institutions...that that's why (those checking accounts are in existence).

I too, was a banker...and I dealt with everything under the sun.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> racking up fees and closes at a rather large negative


There are no fees, no interest charges, no overdraft notifications. The balance just sits there at -$100.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Is there a relationship agreement filled with fine print you didn't read that is sitting somewhere ? Might want to double check to be sure. Just sayin'...........


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> There are no fees, no interest charges, no overdraft notifications. The balance just sits there at -$100.


I was stating for in general, I know you've stated as such.

because it sounds part hybrid of like banking but really more of a debit/prepaid card (if I had to venture a guess) that that might be why.

but I still very much doubt they'll go after you for the $100. big banks (bofa, chase, Citi, wells) that I worked for wouldn't go after and they have the $$$ to if they want...I doubt a smaller bank will go unless it is a big enough hit and they probably limit their product to not have as huge of a hit and, have in their balance sheet an account to account for bad debts such as your -$100.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Is there a relationship agreement filled with fine print you didn't read that is sitting somewhere ? Might want to double check to be sure. Just sayin'...........


I found this on their website:

"If you have an Uber Checking by GoBank account, the monthly membership fee does not apply.
*DO YOU CHARGE OVERDRAFT OR PENALTY FEES?*
Nope. GoBank doesn't want to profit from your slip-ups. You'll never pay an overdraft fee, penalty fee or NSF fee."


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Sweet !!!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Um, uber runs that particular program. Not gobank. Gobank will get their money back from uber. Whether uber comes after you is another thing. Dont worry about it. Mine has been -$99.83 for over a year now.


----------



## ten25 (Oct 4, 2015)

It's also not that hard, just time consuming, to dispute negative items (whether it's a legit item or not) on your credit report. Even had a repo removed. Just have to send each credit bureau a certified letter with a copy of your dl / ss # on it, get it notarized (some banks do this free if you have an account) and the list of what accounts you're disputing. They will remove the negatives... Sometimes it takes a few letters, have to wait about a month to 45 days to hear back. I had a lot of negative items on my report and got everything negative removed within a span of 2.5 months.

Never had anyone come after me even either for items in to the mid to high 4 figures. I've always just completely ignored debt collectors and never had a problem... Nowadays I am more responsible and just pay my bills... It's better in the long run to keep your credit clean if you can.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> I'm not worried about legal action. I'm sure they won't bother with that. A little worried about credit report. I'm sure they will do that.
> 
> What I'm wondering is how long do they give us this $100 loan?
> 
> Also, deposits can only be made from my Uber account. What if my Uber account is never used again or deactivated? I can't see a way to make deposits from my checking account.


No need to worry nothing will happen except ........... They will put it on your credit score . 
Result lower credit and ....Home owners insurance and car insurance goes way up ! . Pay that 100 . Pay even 10 bucks call them tell them the c19 has you locked down . Phone call can go a long way . It usually takes 3 months before they tank your credit score trust me that 100 will do a LOT of damage to you .


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lmao they’re not going to put it on his credit report.

fake news.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Almost every credit card company isn’t caring because of the Kung-flu, call them and ask about it. Most likely they will just tell you when you drive again the first $100 pays them back and everything is normal again. Worst case is they hit you with a credit report mark. They really don’t care about $100 and as long as you don’t continue to try to use it (fraud) they won’t care. You could just go deposit $100 and not worry about it. You got that (or getting) $1200 check for stimulus, what do you think that was for? Use $100 and fix this


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

It's a debit card! With an overdraft buffer of $100. And no interest! And no due date for paying it back! And I've received no notices about my balance! 
So I doubt it goes to collections or credit report. It just sits there until .... forever.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> It's a debit card! With an overdraft buffer of $100. And no interest! And no due date for paying it back! And I've received no notices about my balance!
> So I doubt it goes to collections or credit report. It just sits there until .... forever.


Can't you pay it back? After all you used the money.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Can't you pay it back? After all you used the money.


I could pay it back but repayment doesn't seem to be required. It's like a parting gift or severance allowance of $100. More than I'd expect from Uber.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Not paying them back will only hurt you.
It will affect your credit at some point.
If it was me, I would pay it back.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

TCar said:


> Not paying them back will only hurt you.
> It will affect your credit at some point.
> If it was me, I would pay it back.


Don't you think they'd ask for payment before claiming that I didn't pay the bill?


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Don't you think they'd ask for payment before claiming that I didn't pay the bill?


They should, but they do do business with Uber, so who knows?
You would think they would send you a letter or something. 
My focus in time right now is making sure all credit things are paid to avoid negatives.
Been working on it for about a year, and seen good results.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

TCar said:


> They should, but they do do business with Uber, so who knows?
> You would think they would send you a letter or something.
> My focus in time right now is making sure all credit things are paid to avoid negatives.
> Been working on it for about a year, and seen good results.


They have my email. They know where to reach me. I'm waiting to hear from them. That's why I started the thread. Haven't been driving for a month and the debit card is overdrawn but doesn't seem to care.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> They have my email. They know where to reach me. I'm waiting to hear from them. That's why I started the thread. Haven't been driving for a month and the debit card is overdrawn but doesn't seem to care.


Well, strange times call for different actions.
But one day, they will be like "hey, where's my hundo?"
Banks do not forget.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> It's a debit card! With an overdraft buffer of $100. And no interest! And no due date for paying it back! And I've received no notices about my balance!
> So I doubt it goes to collections or credit report. It just sits there until .... forever.


It will eventually go into collections, probably after 90 days, you will get a negative mark on your credit history and won't be able to open new bank accounts for a couple of years. Keep thinking you won't have any consequences, they will catch up to you. Most likely they won't collect but your credit will be ruined. Next time you try to buy a car or house it will show up and they will say no. Just pay it off and make it go away now so it doesn't catch up to you later. Plus if you wanted to drive for Uber late no more free instapays


----------



## Brandonbaghdady (May 11, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> My GoBank debit card is maxed out so I owe $100. Usually I replenish it from rideshare earnings and Uber on. Haven't taken a ride in 1 month though. What happens if I never drive again or never replenish the card? I'm sure GoBank will come after me at some point. So far, nothing. Any ideas?


I haven't paid them in 2 years. Somehow the $100 was back in there and I took it out again now I'm -$100.


----------

